# Outdated GPS ?



## Capecodbeachfront (Aug 27, 2020)

2020 Rogue only a few months old...
I tried searching for a restaurant....
Could not find the restaurant by name...
Tried by address....
Up pops name of a past restaurant at same location.
Could GPS really be outdated by 3 to 4 years???
I looked up "Updating Nissan GPS" and got sent to PAY sites?
Are the PAY sites scams? 
Will Nissan dealer update the GPS... or just laugh?
As you can tell, I am disappointed....
I pre Covid traveled a lot and do not need outdated maps!
Suggestions, other than use your phone!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

On a 2020 your AV should have OTA (over the air) updates for your GPS, as well as the AV firmware. The AV will update itself automatically when you connect the car to household internet, but the maps generally need to be manually updated. The internet connection has to be WEP-enabled and passworded, but most household gateways are. Go to the "Connections" menu and link the car to your house, then go to (I think) Info -> System and you should find update utilities for your firmware and maps.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

PS - You can also hot-spot your phone to the car if you have no residential gateway, but it can be a _lot_ of data for both firmware and maps.


----------



## Capecodbeachfront (Aug 27, 2020)

VStar650CL said:


> On a 2020 your AV should have OTA (over the air) updates for your GPS, as well as the AV firmware. The AV will update itself automatically when you connect the car to household internet, but the maps generally need to be manually updated. The internet connection has to be WEP-enabled and passworded, but most household gateways are. Go to the "Connections" menu and link the car to your house, then go to (I think) Info -> System and you should find update utilities for your firmware and maps.


"AV" ???? Sorry to be so lost but how would I connect Household internet to Rogue in the driveway? If I return to dealer will they be able to do it much easier
? Any way to determine just how out of date the maps are??? 
I will try the "connections" later.... I think I remember an icon in the corner of the screen?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The "AV Unit" (audio-visual) is what Nissan calls radios these days. Let me see if there's a '20 with Navi on the lot, if so I'll get you some more-detailed advice on navigating the screens.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Found one. Using the touchscreen go to Info -> System Information -> Map Update. The internet connection has to be active first, go to Connections -> Wi-Fi and connect to a WEP-enabled (passworded) internet source.


----------



## Capecodbeachfront (Aug 27, 2020)

VStar650CL said:


> The "AV Unit" (audio-visual) is what Nissan calls radios these days. Let me see if there's a '20 with Navi on the lot, if so I'll get you some more-detailed advice on navigating the screens.


AV, I taught for 35 years. AV to us was movie projectors and overhead projectors. Never thought Nissan would be using such an 'old' term. Is Nissan Connect the GPS system or something more than that? BTW What is the BLUE button on the steering wheel? Rogue is my wife's car so I am blissfully Rogue ignorant while driving my Prius. Sure have been a lot of tech advancements in only a few years. Thanks.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

If it's a blue car surrounded by circles then that's the ProPilot, it's like a super-smart cruise control with lane-keeping and speed-matching. Basically semi-autonomous driving when on the highway. Nissan Connect has nothing to do with GPS, it's similar to OnStar and has an app that can let you control a lot of car systems from your phone, lock/unlock, remote start, tracking when stolen, that sort of thing.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

VStar650CL said:


> Found one. Using the touchscreen go to Info -> System Information -> Map Update. The internet connection has to be active first, go to Connections -> Wi-Fi and connect to a WEP-enabled (passworded) internet source.


Nice to have real-time access to the real hardware at a finger's touch.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

rogoman said:


> Nice to have real-time access to the real hardware at a finger's touch.


I agree, the new WiFi-capable navis are a leaps-and-bounds improvement over the old SD and CD style, and when you couple it with remote-accessible smartwork.... wow!


----------

